

Stop waiting for your tests by making them 3x faster - crivabene
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/01/29/stop-waiting-for-your-ci-server-by-making-them-3x-faster/

======
sytse
Thanks for submitting this crivabene! GitLab B.V. CEO here, happy to answer
any questions about CI in general or GitLab CI in particular.

